# Vista and Visor don't go together



## quyenie (Apr 30, 2007)

I have an old (5 yrs), but still fully functional Handspring Visor Pro and an 4yr old laptop. Decided to get a new laptop since the old one is getting too slow and don't have enough memory for my needs. When I tried to install Palm Desktop from the CD that came with the package, it keep giving the message: Error 0x80040702. Cannot find .dll almDevC.
1st place i go to was the handspring (now Palm) knowledge base - no help. 
Search all over the net for similar case - no exact case. Similar registry was asked when Hotsync but not for installation on Vista ops system.

Call Handspring tech support (813-313-4913). Sorry we can't help you was the final answer I got. There is no patch for older Visor devices to use on Vista, we are working on it but don't know when it'll be available. So I asked what should I do in the meantime. Get a new handheld or use the old laptop was her answer. 

To me, that just seem ridiculous! Why would I want to use the old laptop if I bought a new one and why do I have to buy a new handheld if my old one is still fully functionable?!?! It's like telling me that they only design the device to work as long as technology don't progress. If the company can make patches for newer devices then they should have done that for the older ones too, BEFORE Vista go live. Now they left the customers with older devices hang dry. 

Sorry for the long post. I needed to vent. Thank you for reading it through


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't blame Palm for this problem. You're using a very old and unsupported device on a very new operating system. Technology does not have an infinite life. Eventually certain things need to be upgraded. I understand you're frustrated since the Visor still works, but the fact is that it doesn't work with the new operating system Vista. I wouldn't count on Palm to come up with a fix for this. I'm surprised they'd actually say that.


----------



## quyenie (Apr 30, 2007)

Upgrade - agree, but not replace. Just seem like a waste. And it's not like you have much choice in sticking with the XP system. There was 1 XP and 30 Vista computer/laptop at Fry's that day.
You guys think if I buy the registry palmdevc.dll ($10) and somehow get the computer to see it, it would work? But how to get it working?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I wouldn't pay $10 for a DLL file with no guarantee that it will work. The bottom line appears to be that the new is not compatible with the old.


----------

